# Fiat Ducato Cab seats 2006



## 96523

We have just taken delivery of a six month old Geist on a Ducato body. I am 6ft 4 and my wife is medium height. Now that we are getting into the swing of it we are finding that the cab seats which can swivel, are far too high. My view in the passenger seat is almost restricted to the road in front so the position is serious. Do any of you know how to cure this problem? The Driver's seat has a small height adjustment but the passenger's has none. The Passengers seat also seems to be very fully padded which also raises the starting level. Otherwise a great M/h.
Pamal


----------



## Waleem

The only cheap methods are:
1. The drivers height adjustment mechanism can apparently be removed from the seat which gives a couple of inches.
2. Remove the seat swivels.
Other than this, you can buy reduced height seat mounting boxes, but they aren't cheap and you need to watch the height reduction if you have either leisure battery or charger mounted under your seats.
Hope that helps.


----------



## rickwiggans

We have the same problem with our Swift. I'm going down to Wyvern Accessories in Shepton Mallet to have lower seat bases filled - they can do 2 to 3 inches. About £100 per side. I can let you know how I get on if you like


----------



## 96523

*Cab Seats*

Thanks to both of you for the help. We have to have the swivel as we need the seats at the dinette and the biggest problem is with the Passenger seat which does not have a height adjustment.
Do let me know how you get on at Wyvern as I live quite near to them.
Have you or anybody tried to fit captain's chairs Aguti etc and are they any lower?
Pamal


----------



## rickwiggans

I'm booked to go on 17th April - a while off, but busy till then. Note, the price is about £100 per side not, £10 as I typed rather hurriedly in my first post!! You can also get a built in lockable safe fitted as well, which I understand puts the price to around £150 for that seat


Rick


----------



## Waleem

I don't think any type of seat will be lower-the seat box is your problem. As I said, before you lower them, check what's underneath!!


----------



## JLO

Hi 

We have a Fiat Ducato and we had the same problem, because the seats were so high they used to hurt the back of Teds knees when he was driving.

We contacted a company in Melton Mowbray who changed the base of the drivers seat to lower it, it cost about £80 and was done in June of last year, had no problems with it since, the name of the company was TEK seating.

The man at TEK seating said they do a lot of Fiat Ducato seats with same problem, he said they had pointed it out to Fiat but nothing changed.

I sit with my feet on a box in the passenger side.

Hope this helps.

Jacqui


----------



## 96523

*Cab Seats*

I have just spoken to Mr Sugg of Wyvern Accessories at Shepton Mallet TN 01749 881122 about lowering the cab seats. He has quoted £94 for a box under the driver's seat which will reduce the height by 3 inches. He quotes £75 for a new seat base for the passenger seat to lower it by 2 inches. To fit both £45 all inclusive of VAT. 
He recommends the new box for the Driver's seat as he cannot lower seats with a tilt mechanism. Our passenger's seat does not have a tilt on it.
My only concern now with the Driver's seat is whether 3 inches will make it too low for my long legs. I am going to see him later in the week to have a look at one which has been fitted to another van and will report on what I find out. 
Many thanks to you all in the meantime.
Pamal


----------



## rickwiggans

Have just clarified the situation with Tony Sugg, vis-a-vis the tilting seat issue. They can't fit the cheaper frame with a tilting seat - but the new box can be fitted to a tilting seat. Just gave me a minor panic, as it's a long way for me to travel only to find I'd lose my tilt! Since both my seats tilt, I guess that means I can't have the cheaper option on the passenger seat.

I'll await with great interest a report of your visit - thanks

Rick


----------



## 96523

*Cab Seats*

Update
I have been to see Wyvern Accessories and the full range of options are firstly dependent on the free space in the under seat boxes.
In my case the Passenger seat has about 4 inches above the consumer unit which is in there. This means that it should be possible to fit a new under seat box 3 inches (they are all that height) lower than the present one. As we can push the seat well back that will be just fine. At the moment the top of the seat is about 500mm above the cab floor. If the box cannot be fitted, because of cable routing etc, they can first lower the seat frame itself by 2 inches and then they could put on their own swivel which would save another 1 inch. I do not have a tilt mechanism on this seat but I am told I could have one fitted. (See below)
On the Driver's seat there is nothing in the under box so it is possible to fit a 3inch lower box without difficulty. The Tilt mechanism will still let us move the seat up by 2.5 inches from the lower position. It is impossible to lower the seat frame when there is a tilt mechanism but presumably it would be possible to get an inch by fitting the Wyvern swivel.
The Driver's seat at present is 44mm above the floor. Unfortunately the Driver's seat has very little back to front movement because of a sink unit immediately behind it. My concern is that with my very long legs it would be very easy to have my knees around my double chins. The lower box and the variable height tilt should let us have the best possible range of compromises so that I can see a bit more than just the road ahead.
The seat lowering system costs £75. The boxes £95 and the lower swivel about £95. Fitting is about £25 each.
Hope this is all clear and that it may help other members.
Pamal


----------



## rickwiggans

Thanks for the update. Excellent report - just the info I need


----------



## 100701

Hi All
Following this thread it appears that everyone that says that the seats are to high have fiat ducato chassis/body, does anybody with a peugeot or citroen chassis/body have the same problem or are the peugeot/ citroen seat boxes lower.

I am lead to believe that the chassis / body for all 3 are the same and even produced at the same factory.

Martyn


----------



## rickwiggans

I'm sure they will be the same. The issue is the extra 2 inches or so that gets added when swivel plates are added.

Rick


----------



## Don-Tucker

Yes they are the same ,mine could do with going down by about 2 ins,when the weather gets a bit better?????? I'll have a look at shortening the original boxes.There should be no need for an extended hand brake lever then as long as I can still swivel the drivers seat.
Don


----------



## 96523

*Seat height in Fiat Ducato*

I have now had the new lower seat boxes fitted and they have transformed the enjoyment of the m/h. Lovely view, no problem with the co-driver getting her feet on the ground. No difficulty with my long legs. Only slight blemish is that the passenger seat is now maybe an inch lower than perfection when the seat is turned around to sit at the table.
The whole job was done by Wyvern Accessories at Shepton Mallet. They did a good job but had to go back because the bolts they had used on the new box were catching on the seat swivel. Didn't show up until you tried to turn the seat while sitting in it. New smaller headed bolts and all was well. When they were fitting with box they ran up against some problems as the existing seats had lips over four sides of the box which would only take two so I was charged (overcharged) for the extra work of cutting off two of the lips. It is hard to get a written estimate from them but suggest that you insist. Otherwise they did a good job which we have tested quite well over the past week.
Alan


----------



## Roger Job

Waleem said:


> The only cheap methods are:
> 1. The drivers height adjustment mechanism can apparently be removed from the seat which gives a couple of inches.
> 2. Remove the seat swivels.
> Other than this, you can buy reduced height seat mounting boxes, but they aren't cheap and you need to watch the height reduction if you have either leisure battery or charger mounted under your seats.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the advice. We have recently purchased a Autosleeper Stanway fiat ducato van conversion and after four months in Portugal found the passenger seat does not adjust. Although we were told it did. So being nearly six foot tall I was unable to navigate without looking at the roof. Autosleeper have told me it cannot be changed.....speaking again on Monday.
Your information has been extremely helpful.
The Stanway is the best van conversions and motorhomes we have had....thoroughly recommend it. Apart from the 💺 seat 😎
Roger


----------

